# تخيل أنك في منزلك الآن



## ramy.s (31 أكتوبر 2006)

:beee: تخيل أنك في منزلك الآن وفي انهماك شديد تتابع (كليب ساخر) على أحد القنوات الفضائية أو على جهاز الكمبيوتر .
تخيلي أنك الآن أمام المرآه وفي انهماك شديد أيضاً منذ ساعة كاملة ..... هناك مشوار هـــام ..... يد تحمل قلم الكحل ويد تحمل زجاجة البرفان .... 

وفجــــــــــــــأة ؟ ؟ ! !  

طرق الباب .. جريت ..... جريتي إلى الباب نظرت من العين السحرية , من هذا الشخص الذي يشع وجهه نوراً ؟؟ مين ؟؟ أنا ملاك الرب 

صرخت بدهشة ..... ملاك الرب !!!!! ثم بقمة الفرح مددت يدك لتفتح الباب مرحباً بملاك الرب ولكن تذكرت ..... ( الدش شغال على الكليب ) جريت بسرعة لكي تغلقه فضغطت على زر آخر دون قصد على زر آخر ... صوت الكليب زاد أكثر ... وأخيراً ... أغلقت التليفزيون والدش والكمبيوتر ثم جريت لتفتح الباب .... يااااه ..... صور المغنية فلانة والممثلة فلانة التي تملأ حجرتي ... جريت مرة أخرى لكي تزيلها بسرعة ....... سمعت الجرس يدق للمرة الثانية ... وأنت تنزعها من على الحائط من شدة السرعة سقطت واحدة على المكتب .... مددت يدك لتأخذها بسرعة ففوجئت ..... يااااااه .... شرائط الكاسيت ؟!! كل دي شرائط أغاني سمعتها وحفظتها أكثر مما حفظت الكتاب المقدس طوال حياتي !!... وبدون تفكير جمعتها وألقيتها في أقرب صندوق قمامة وأغلقت عليها حتى لا يراها ملاك الرب 

الجرس يدق .... ملاك الرب سوف يمشي ..... وأنتي ..... مددتي يدك لتفتحي الباب وأنتي في قمة الفرح لزيارة ملاك الرب ثم يا إلهي !!! ... وضعتي يدك على شعرك المصبوغ عند الكوافير (هاقابله كده ازاي (؟؟ جريتي تبحثي عن طرحة ..... دي ؟؟ لا مش دي ... لابد أن تكون طويلة ... 
وأخيراً  وجدتيها ثم جريتي على الباب ... يا إلهي ..!! هاقابل ملاك الرب بالبنطلون ازاي ...!!! جريتي تبحثي بسرعة قبل ما يمشي ملاك الرب عن حلة واسعة أو  إسدال واسع ... أخيراً وجدتي واحداً ... يااااه ... الماكياج على وجهي ... 

جريتي تغسلي وجهك سريعاً من كل المساحيق الحمراء والسوداء والصفراء التي عليه ... تذكرتي البرفان !! الحمد لله .... الملاك طرق الباب قبل أن أضعه . أخيراً ... ستفتح لملاك الرب جريت وأنت تغلق زراير القميص المفتوح معظمه .... فوجئت بأن الملاك من طول الإنتظار قد مشى ... نظرت بجنون إلى السلم ... انه لا يزال ينزل ... 

ناديت عليه يا حبيبي يا ملاك الرب ... أنا فتحت الباب خلاص ... عاد ملاك الرب دخل البيت ... وياليته ما دخل البيت جئت لتجلس فجأة المحمول رن!! إنه يرن (مسد كول) كل ربع ساعة تقريباً ولكن كأنك أول مرة تسمع هذه الرنة ( البولي فونيك لآخر أغنية نزلت في السوق ) داريت وجهك خجلاً من ملاك الرب وعندما نظرت إلى الرقم الذي يتصل بك ... ارتجف قلبك !!! 

ماذا أقول لملاك الرب إذا سألني من الذي يتصل بك ؟ كنسلت فوراً حتى لا يسألك الملاك ... فجأة شميت رائحة .....!! الملاك بدأ يشعر بها يااااه نسيت السيجارة مولعه فقمت سريعاً لكي تطفئها . 

وعندما عدت قال لك الملاك أعطني الكتاب المقدس الذي في جيبك ... ( ده مش انجيل دي علبة سجائر ) هتقدر تقوله كده !؟ 

وفجأة سمعت صوت جرس الكنيسة ... 

هتنزل ..؟! انت بتنزل كل مرة فعلاً ؟ .. ولا هتنزل مجاملة لملاك الرب ..؟!  وانتي .. ؟! هتقومي تصلي ..؟! انتي بتقومي كل مرة فعلاً ...؟! ولا هتقومي مجاملة لملاك الرب ؟ 


وماذا لو سألنا عن آخر مرة قرأنا فيه الكتاب .......... متى ؟!! 
وماذا لو سألنا عن آخر مرة صلينا فيها بالكنيسة .......... متى ؟!! 
وماذا لو سألنا عن قصص الحب , الرحلات المختلطة , سهرات القهاوي والنوادي , سهرات الدش والكليبات , شرب المخدرات , عقوق الوالدين , اطلاق البصر , سماع الأغاني 


تخيل الملاك هيعمل ايه عندما يرى أحوالنا ؟ ... عارف هيعمل ايه ...؟ لن يغضب بل سيبكي بكاءاً مريراً كيف سأشفع لك عند رب المجد ، وأنت على هذه الحالة ؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2006)

> * لن يغضب بل سيبكي بكاءاً مريراً كيف سأشفع لك عند رب المجد *



:smil13: :smil13:  الله يقوينا لنتوب عن كل خطيه بس ياريت تشيل كلمه اسدال لانها اسلاميه الى حد مااا  

وشكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يباركك..


----------



## free_adam (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*ألف شكر يارامي علي القصة دي ...فكرتها حلوة جدا .... ربنا يجعلنا مستعدين في كل وقت... ربنا يباركك

*


----------



## بنت مسلمة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا لسة عضوة مبتدئة وأول مرة أشترك فى موقع نصرانى ولكن الذى حمسنى لذلك هو ايمانى اننا 

اخوان وأيضاً لقول الله تعالى " لكم دينكم ولى دينى "

فكلنا بشر وكلنا لنا عقائد وآراء والله خلقنا متوجين بعقولنا اما ان تهدينا واما ان تهلكنا ..

أما بانسبة الى موضوعك "رامى" أحب أن أشكرك عليه وفى نفس الوقت أحب أن اعتذر بالنيابة 

عنك لأنه ببساطة نحن من كتبناه اولا وطبعناه فى منشورات كثيرة توزع فى الجامعات وكان الذى 

بالباب اخى هو الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ..

ولكن لك حق الاقتباس وحقيقة مشكور ..

السلام عليكم ..


----------



## nour_al_hidaya (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر يا اخى رامى على الموضوع الجميل ده

بس بشكرك اكتر على اساس انك انتا اقتبسته من منشور اسلامى تم توزيعه بالفعل

والدليل : (جريتي تبحثي بسرعة قبل ما يمشي ملاك الرب عن حلة واسعة أو _إسدال _واسع) 

لكن انتا ليك حق الاقتباس :dntknw: 

الف شكر مرة تانية يا اخى رامى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا انا قرات المنشور الاسلامى ده وطبعا واضح انه مقتبس منه وواضح من كلمة اسدال لان كل ماتم تغيره  هو استبدال كلمة (رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) بكلمة
(ملاك الرب)
بس عادى مش عيب انه حد يقتبس بغرض النصح والارشاد
وشكرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mrsameh77 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه انتم كتبتوه في منشورات احنا كتبناه علي النت عادي ايه المشكله ملاك الرب موجود وبس لكن انتم بتقولوا دق الرسول جرس الباب هل الرسول ظهر في اي مكان من قبل لا طبعاً لكن احنا القديسين بيظهروا في كل مكان وعلي مسمع ومراء كل البشر العدارء لما ظهرت في الزيتون ظهرت للجميع فقصت رامي اقتبست منك لكن ممكن تحصل حقيقي عندنا لكن انتم ما هي الا قصة من وحي الخيال شكرا يا رامي علي مجهودك لكن ابقي خد بالك من كلامك لان هما اخدوا ثغره من قصتك وهي كلمة اسدال وعلاقوا عليها انها تخصهم لكن للاسف احنا ادنهم الفرصه ديه لان في الاول والاخر لبس الحجاب مقتبس هو والاسدال وما شبه ذلك من لبس الراهبات والمكرثات وربنا معاك ومعانا 
اخوك ابن المسيح


----------



## بنت مسلمة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

mrsameh77 قال:


> يا جماعه انتم كتبتوه في منشورات احنا كتبناه علي النت عادي ايه المشكله ملاك الرب موجود وبس لكن انتم بتقولوا دق الرسول جرس الباب هل الرسول ظهر في اي مكان من قبل لا طبعاً لكن احنا القديسين بيظهروا في كل مكان وعلي مسمع ومراء كل البشر العدارء لما ظهرت في الزيتون ظهرت للجميع فقصت رامي اقتبست منك لكن ممكن تحصل حقيقي عندنا لكن انتم ما هي الا قصة من وحي الخيال شكرا يا رامي علي مجهودك لكن ابقي خد بالك من كلامك لان هما اخدوا ثغره من قصتك وهي كلمة اسدال وعلاقوا عليها انها تخصهم لكن للاسف احنا ادنهم الفرصه ديه لان في الاول والاخر لبس الحجاب مقتبس هو والاسدال وما شبه ذلك من لبس الراهبات والمكرثات وربنا معاك ومعانا
> اخوك ابن المسيح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ايه يا استاذ .. يا مستر انت داخل تتخانق وحد قال حاجة كل الى قلناه ان الاخ رامى اقتبس وانت اعترفت بدة بنفسك مزعل نفسك ليه دلوقتى

علشان يعنى الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام مات ودفن ككل البشر وسيدنا عيسى لا علشان اله يعنى صح وبيبان وبيظهر للناس وعلشان كدة ياحرام اقتبستم القصة دى وروحته كاتبينها

اوك عيسى عليه السلام "ملاك الرب " ظهر {{مش هوة دة برده }} اى مسلم "مششش" مسيحى

شاف الحكاية دى بعنيه يقولى ياريت علشان حقيقى عاوزة اعرف ايه المعجزة دى فى زمن خلاص خلص فيه المعجزات "مدام هية كانت على مرأى ومسمع الناس " علما ان اكيد كان فيه ولو مسلم واحد واقف ولا ايه معجزة برده تانية ان الى يكونوا واقفين مسيحيين وبس ؟؟؟:beee: 

اه يا جماعة والى يرد علية كمان اخوانى المسلمين يكون قرأ او رأى بالفعل ومن مصدر موثوق منه

مش من نصارى علشان اى دين فى الدنيا مبيصدق يسمع عن معجزة حصلت دة لو كانت حصلت وبيمسك فيها ومبيصدقش غير انها حصلت ..

عذرا لو كان كلامى فيه بعض الاستهزاء او تلميح سىء لكن والله انا نيتى كويسة ومكنتش لاقية كلام اقوله الا كدة ..

ولكن ..

أرجو الرد .. من أى مسلم يدخل على الموضوع دة يقول شاف او قرأ حاجة زى دى ولا لأ ..

اختكم فى الله ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 


اشكرك اخ رامى على الموضوع 

الاخوة والاخوات 

رجاء عدم تحويل اى موضوع لحوارات دينيه ومناقشات بلا فائدة .. هذا موضوع إرشادى ( مسيحى ) بحت .. بغض النظر عن إن كان مُقتبس من موضوع إسلامى أو لا .. 

و أشكر الاخوة المسلمون على ( تشجيعهم ) و مدحهم للموضوع 

كما احب ان اقول للاخ رامى ( كاتب الموضوع ) .. لا عيب فى انك تأخذ قصة ما سواء أكانت إسلاميه او مسيحيه لهدف الارشاد والنصح بشكل عام .. طالما لا تمس جوهر العقيدة فى شىء .. ولكن يا أخى ان تصفحت ( قليلاً ) فى الكتب المسيحيه .. ستجد الاف من القصص القصيرة الرمزيه .. التى تترك أكبر الاثر فى القلوب .. ولها قوة وتأثير عميق فى النفس


----------



## meme85 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا رامي على موضوعك الجميل .*


----------



## mrsameh77 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه حد يرد علي الاخت الفاضل من اي نوع مسلم او مسيحي هي بتقول ان كلامي فيه كدب لانه في معجزه حصلت في زمن خلصت فيها المعجزات مفيش حد من اخوانننا المسلمين شاف موضوع ظهور العدراء مريم في الزيتون عام 1998 او ظهور العدراء في اسيوط او في شنتنا الحجر في بنها او في كنيسة ما رمينا في منيا القمح او ظهور ما رجرجس كل سنه في المولد في ميت دمسيس ايه كله ده ما حدش شافه ولا ايه حد يرد عليها ولا هتنكروا زي كل مره 
علي العموم ربنا هو اللي شاهد في كل وقت وانا عندي ادله لظهورات بالصوت والصوره كمان اللي يحب يتاكد يكتب ايميله وانا ابعتها له
مش موضوع خناق والله بس هد دفاع عن حقنا ولو بالكلام 
ابن المسيح


----------



## بنت مسلمة (20 نوفمبر 2006)

mrsameh77 قال:


> يا جماعه حد يرد علي الاخت الفاضل من اي نوع مسلم او مسيحي هي بتقول ان كلامي فيه كدب لانه في معجزه حصلت في زمن خلصت فيها المعجزات مفيش حد من اخوانننا المسلمين شاف موضوع ظهور العدراء مريم في الزيتون عام 1998 او ظهور العدراء في اسيوط او في شنتنا الحجر في بنها او في كنيسة ما رمينا في منيا القمح او ظهور ما رجرجس كل سنه في المولد في ميت دمسيس ايه كله ده ما حدش شافه ولا ايه حد يرد عليها ولا هتنكروا زي كل مره
> علي العموم ربنا هو اللي شاهد في كل وقت وانا عندي ادله لظهورات بالصوت والصوره كمان اللي يحب يتاكد يكتب ايميله وانا ابعتها له
> مش موضوع خناق والله بس هد دفاع عن حقنا ولو بالكلام
> ابن المسيح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الى مستر سامح انا مقولتش ان حضرتك كذاب انا كل الى قلته انى مسمعتش عن حاجة زى كدة

وطلبت ان لو حد مسلم شاف او سمع من مصدر موثوق منه يقولى علشان أصدق وفعلا انا 

مغلطش وحسب علمى ومن صغرى المعجزات خلصت خلاص واحنا فى زمن فعلا مفهوش معجزات .

اخى الفاضل والكريم لو كان معنى كلامى انى بكدبك فأنا بعتذر ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بنت مسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الى مستر سامح انا مقولتش ان حضرتك كذاب انا كل الى قلته انى مسمعتش عن حاجة زى كدة
> 
> ...



الى الاخت المسلمة لماذا لا تصدقى كلام اى مسيحى وهل تعتقدى ان اى مسلم حيرد  عليكى ولكن ابسط شى ان تذهبى الى كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون وهناك اوحة اعلانات بها كل الجرائد المصرية ناشرة الموضوع بالصور وهذا اكبر مصدر موثوق فية لان الكتاب كلهم مسلمين وشاهدوا وكتبوا ذلك


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بنت مسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..





بنت مسلمة قال:


> الى مستر سامح انا مقولتش ان حضرتك كذاب انا كل الى قلته انى مسمعتش عن حاجة زى كدة
> 
> وطلبت ان لو حد مسلم شاف او سمع من مصدر موثوق منه يقولى علشان أصدق وفعلا انا
> 
> ...





*+*

تحية وسلام

الاخت بنت مسلمه 

أنا قولت فى مشاركة سابقه ليّ هنا فى الموضوع ده .. بلاش نخلى الموضوع ياخد شكل النقاش الدينى .. 

فلو أنتى شايفه أن زمن المُعجزات أنتهى .. فيبقى ده كلام تانى .. وممكن تفتحى موضوع مستقل وليكن مثلا بأسم ( هل أنتهى زمن المعجزات ؟ ) .. فى المنتدى العام .. وهناك نتناقش فيه وكل واحد يقول رأيه .. وتبقى المناقشه وديه وهادئه ... وكلنا نستفيد ..

لكن كل واحد يقول كلمة هنا .. بيقى الموضوع الاساسى كده هيتشتت .. 

أرجوا مراعاة ما كُتب 

تحياتى


----------



## بنت مسلمة (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الأفاضل الكرام انا مقصدتش انى اشتت موضوع الاخ رامى لكن انا لما اكلمت ورديت على مستر سامح افتكر انى بكدبه فحبيت اوضحله انى مقصدتش مش اكتر ..

وميرسى اوى على اهتمامكم ..ولكم جزيل الاحترام ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*ملحوظة : اساس الموضوع قصة رمزية انجيلية *

*ولكن ليس بها ملاك الرب وانما شخص السيد المسيح *

*فمن يقول انها وزعت في الجامعة من قبل علي هيئة منشورات اسلامية*

*احب اقوله اني الكتاب المقدس الوحيد من 2000 سنة*

*ذكر عن السيد المسيح له المجد " ها انا واقف علي الباب واقرع من يفتح لي اجلس واتعشي معه "*

*القصة انجيلية بحته وليست اسلامية ولكن كما تعودتوا انتوا علي صبغه بالصيغ الاسلامية *

*من المحتمل ان تكون قصة الملاك من المصدر الاسلامي ولكن الاساس هو مسيحي انجيلي بحت*

*فمحمد لم يقل عليه احد من قبل انه يقف علي ابواب المؤمنين ويقرع *

*فهذا رسول سنته النكاح ورزقه علي سن رمحه*


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز حتى لو انت شابف اننا اقتبسنا الموضوع وانه فى الاساس قصة انجيليه
فده برده مش مشكله طالما كان له التاثير الايجابى علينا دى مش مشكله ولو بصيت للعالم والمجتمع اللى بنعيشه هاتلاقيه كله مجتمع مقتبس من الغرب ومن افعاله الغريبه التى اصبحت عاديه فى مجتمعنا
فتلك اقباسات ليست مرضيه والغرض منها الابتعاد عن الدين والاهتمام بالدنيا
ولكن اقتباس مثل هذا فيجب ان تفرح ويجب ان نفرح ان هناك عقول تفكر فى التوعيه الدينيه باى طيقه 
وشكرا لك وننتظر المزيد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلم ديمقراطى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى العزيز حتى لو انت شابف اننا اقتبسنا الموضوع وانه فى الاساس قصة انجيليه
> فده برده مش مشكله طالما كان له التاثير الايجابى علينا دى مش مشكله ولو بصيت للعالم والمجتمع اللى بنعيشه هاتلاقيه كله مجتمع مقتبس من الغرب ومن افعاله الغريبه التى اصبحت عاديه فى مجتمعنا
> فتلك اقباسات ليست مرضيه والغرض منها الابتعاد عن الدين والاهتمام بالدنيا
> ...


 
*كلامك سليم يا مسلم ديمقراطي*


----------



## مسلم اصلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
انتم تقولون بان //عيسى عليه السلام // ابن الله و هناك اتعرفون مادا تقولون 
اقراء هده السورة القرانية ان سمحتم بكل تركيز لعلكم تتقون
سورة الاخلاص
بسم الله الرحما الرحيم 
قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)


----------



## مسلم اصلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو الاجابة


----------



## Raymond (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> انتم تقولون بان //عيسى عليه السلام // ابن الله و هناك اتعرفون مادا تقولون
> اقراء هده السورة القرانية ان سمحتم بكل تركيز لعلكم تتقون
> ...



*انت فقط تسأل هذا السؤال ___و فاكر ان الاجابة عليه صعبة و كلنا حنخاف :t32: 
لكن أبونا زكريا بطرس في حلقة من برنامج أسئلة عن الايمان جاوب عليك
نزل الحلقة من موقع islameyat.com و يا ريت كنت تجاوب علي اتهاماتي للنبي محمد 
قبل ان تمشي في المنتدي كله موزعا هذا الخطاب الذي تظنه انه السم الذي ستدسه للفئران..*


----------



## مسلم اصلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هدا الكلام انتم المسيحيوون تعرفون ان دين الاسلام هو افضل دين ولاكن تنكرون ولمادا ادن مع احرامي لكم


----------



## مسلم اصلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني انتم تعرفون و تعترفون ان القران كلام الله تعالى ادن اتبعوا ما يامركم به الله


----------



## مسلم اصلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا خصارة انتم عرب ولم تدخلوا الاسلام 
الله يهديكم هدا كل ما عندي


----------



## Raymond (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> يا خصارة انتم عرب ولم تدخلوا الاسلام
> الله يهديكم هدا كل ما عندي



*شكرا عزيزي علي دعوتك الغاليه لينا بالهداية ... لكن الله "يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء"
و كله بامره.....فأن شأء سيهدينا و ان شاء سيضلنا*


----------



## Scofield (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> يا خصارة انتم عرب ولم تدخلوا الاسلام
> الله يهديكم هدا كل ما عندي




ههههههههههههههههههه
الظاهر انك مش قارئ تاريخ كويس
مصر هم أقباط وليسو عرب و الى الآن لسنا عرب
الذين عرب هم فقط الغزاة و ليس المصرين الاصلين أصحاب البلد
والعراقين أيضا ليسو عرب
وشمال أفريقيا ليبيا و الجزائر و تونس و المغرب ليسو عرب
وغيرهم الكثير من البلاد المحتلة من الغزاة الأسلامين العرب


----------



## Scofield (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> ما هدا الكلام انتم المسيحيوون تعرفون ان دين الاسلام هو افضل دين ولاكن تنكرون ولمادا ادن مع احرامي لكم




ايوة الاسلام افضل دين أباح المحظورات و لكنه ليس من عند الله و انما من عند محمد و اتباعه


----------



## Scofield (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> اخواني انتم تعرفون و تعترفون ان القران كلام الله تعالى ادن اتبعوا ما يامركم به الله




هههههههه مكنش حد فضل على دينه لو كنا نؤمن بأن القرآن من عند الله
قرآنك من عند محمد و اتباعه و ورقة بن نوفل و بحيرة وغيرهم و من الاساطير القديمة و الاديان الوثنية و سرقات من الكتاب المقدس و اقوال بولس الرسول خصيصا و مننساش برده الشيطان
بأعتراف علمائك و قرآنك


----------



## en_2222 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك اخ رامى على موضوعك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل حقيقى يا رامــــتتى 
اللـــــــــــــه معك اخى العزيز


----------

